# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Шахматы

## Dezire

Я уже долгое время ищу шахматы на компьютер. 
Но попадаются то нерабочие ссылки, то платное скачивание.

Кто знает, подскажите игру с хорошей графикой и уровнями сложности :)

----------

